# Hängende JVM z. B. bei NetBeans



## JFreak (27. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, das irgendjemand dieses Problem schonmal gelöst hat; hab nämlich nichts dazu gefunden und es ist extrem nervig.

Mein Laptop (512 MB DDRRAM, Athlon 64 2800+, WinXP, neue WD-Festplatte) friert regelmäßig (alle 6-7 Minuten) ein, wenn eine Instanz von java, javaw etc. läuft. Das äußert sich darin, dass ich eine "Zwangspause" einlegen muss, weil nichts mehr geht - das System reagiert gar nicht mehr (auch nicht die Maus). Dann, nach 2-3 Minuten, die ich mit Fluchen verbringe, läuft alles weiter, als ob nichts gewesen wäre.

Der Fall ist das z. B. bei NetBeans 5.5. Beim einfachen Programmieren friert er ein und wenn er wieder auftaut, sind großflächige Bereiche des Bildschirms schwarz, die sich aber beim Drüberfahren wieder "normal" färben (also die entsprechenden Komponenten, Buttons etc., die dort sein sollten). Wenn ich mit F6 ein Programm ausführe, dann kann ich das noch nicht einmal vergrößern/verkleinern weil es SOFORT einfriert. Beim Debuggen ist es noch schlimmer, da brauchen kleine Anwendungen manchmal eine halbe Minute, bis ein JFileChooser geöffnet wird.

Meine Vermutung ist, das mein RAM nicht ausreicht und Windows damit beschäftigt ist, irgendwelche Daten zwischen RAM und Auslagerungsdatei hin- und herzutransferieren (immer wenn er klebt, kurbelt mächtig die Festplatte -> ich kann aber leider nicht herausfinden, welcher Prozess das ist [er klebt vollständig]).

Muss ich erst neuen RAM einbauen oder gibt es eine andere Lösung?

Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen (Programmieren macht echt keinen Spaß z. Zt.).

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2007)

3 Möglichkeiten:
Mehr RAM kaufen
Dafür sorgen das mehr RAM frei ist
ein anderes OS verwenden


----------



## JFreak (27. Feb 2007)

1. Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
2. Eigentlich nicht möglich, da ich meine Hintergrundprozesse schon auf ein Minimum reduziert habe
3. Welches?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2007)

JFreak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. Welches?


Linux.. um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.
Das Problem an Windows ist nicht nur das es viele Resourcen braucht, sondern das es sich schonmal auf Vorrat die Hälfte des Systemspeichers reserviert (unabhängig davon wie groß dieser ist) und das Java sehr aggressiv geswappt wird.
Netbeans benutze ich nicht, aber ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das Eclipse mit 512MB RAM unter Windows nicht benutzbar ist, auf anderen Betriebssystemen jedoch läuft.


----------



## JFreak (27. Feb 2007)

Linux war mit jetzt natürlich klar... (Ich meinte eine Distribution.) Mein Problem ist jetzt, das ich eigentlich nicht einsehe, wegen der JVM mein komplettes System umzustellen. Außerdem kann ich mich vermutlich nicht so gut umstellen  Ich glaube, eine Systemkur wär mal wieder notwendig. Ich probiers einfach mal mit mehr RAM, da kosten 512 MB ~40 €, das ist nicht so viel. Schaden kanns nicht, umsteigen könnt ich immer noch.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2007)

Erwartet auch niemand von dir deshalb umzusteigen.
Wenn du's ernsthaft vorhast würde ich dir auch empfehlen vorher mit einem Image oder einer Zweitinstallation zu 'spielen'.
Persönlich mag ich Ubuntu, aber das ist erstens Geschmacksache und ist zweitens für dein Problem unerheblich  :wink:


----------



## JFreak (27. Feb 2007)

Ich könnts ja mal in eine VM installieren... Aber mal sehen, was sich aus der Speichererweiterung ergibt. Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall nochmal, wenn ich Hilfe bei der Wahl der Distribution brauche  Ich hab jetzt erstmal angefangen zu defragmentieren, vielleicht hilfts.

Danke für die Hilfe.


(Jetzt bleibt allerdings noch eine Frage offen: Unter allen den Leuten aus unserem Kurs, die <= 512 MB RAM haben und XP benutzen [etwa die Hälfte], bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem. Warum ich? )


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2007)

Bei Notebooks treten solche Probleme häufiger auf.
Gründe dafür sind oft Shared Memory und eine oft *deutlich* langsamere Festplatte im vergleich zu Desktops.


----------



## Jockel (28. Feb 2007)

Also ich habe die letzten drei Jahre auch Netbeans auf einem Laptop unter Win XP mit 512 MB RAM laufen lassen. Und die beschriebenen Symptome sind bei mir definitiv nicht aufgetreten, ergo: Netbeans lässt sich unter den Voraussetzungen benutzen. Das Problem muss also woanders liegen.
Ist der RAM ggf. defekt?


----------



## JFreak (28. Feb 2007)

Wie kann ich das prüfen?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2007)

Zum Beispiel mit einer Linux Live CD booten (Knoppix oder Ubuntu). Wenn was mit dem RAM nicht in Ordnung ist bekommst du Fehler beim booten.


----------



## Jockel (28. Feb 2007)

Zum gründlichen prüfen könntest du z.B. memtest86 benutzen.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Feb 2007)

512 MB RAM? Da würde ich auf der Konsole im vi programmieren, aber sicher nicht mit Netbeans :lol:


----------



## JFreak (28. Feb 2007)

@AlArenal: Danke für diesen motivierenden Hinweis 
@Jockel: Memtest86 hab ich zwar jetzt nicht genommen, aber Memtest (ohne 86) im abgesichtern Modus. Ich hab ein Speicherfehler  Irgend ein "Pair" speichert Daten nicht korrekt. Jetzt hilft wohl nur noch einschicken, oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee (Gewährleistung läuft noch bis April dieses Jahres).
@Wildcard: Hat sich erübrigt...


----------



## AlArenal (28. Feb 2007)

JFreak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @AlArenal: Danke für diesen motivierenden Hinweis



Schitteböhn! 

Aber ernsthaft.. mit 512 MB kannste nen Bürorechner ausstatten, der nicht viel mehr macht als E-Mail und hier und da mal ein paar Standardsachen in Word, Excel & Co. Aber im Grunde genommen ist das schon der Platz, den man Windows XP allein zugestehen sollte. Wenn ich hier gerade sehe.. Firefox 134 MB, Java (Eclipse) 137 MB (und das wird auch gerne mal ein Vielfaches davon)... allein mein Virenscanner/Firewall schluckt ja schon 80. 

Unter einem GB würde ich heute gar nüscht mehr machen. Ich selbst hab 1.5 GB in meinem über 2 Jahre alten Notebook und wenn ich mir ein neues holen würde oder nen "normalen" Rechner, dann achte ich drauf, dass ich das Ding auf wenigstens 4 GB aufrüsten kann. Das ist schon fast das erste wonach ich schaue, wenn ich hier und da mal Preise anschaue...

Wie heißt es doch so schön: Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Hubraum


----------



## bronks (28. Feb 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JFreak hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Ich hab hier einen Computer für diverse Tests und der hat auch nur 512 MB RAM. Installiert ist Windows XP und Linux. Auf beiden System startet NetBeans gleich schnell, der SJSAS ebenfalls gleich schnell und das Deployment ist auch etwa gleich schnell. Windows bläst gleich von Anfang an seine Swapdatei kräftig auf und wenn NetBeans mit dem Sjsas laufen, dann ist bei mir die Swapdatei um +- 400 MB in Windows gewachsen ohne einen zeitlichen Nachteil zu haben. Eine Datenbank muß ich da aber nicht mehr starten, aber das verhält sich unter Linux genauso.

Linux dagegen swapt erstmal garnicht. Warum Linux o.g. trotzdem nicht schneller erledigen kann als Windows konnte mir noch niemand erklären. Erst dann wenn es schon viel zu spät ist und der RAM aus den Nähten reißt, werden total planlos irgendwelche Seiten geswapt, auf die im Anschluss gleich wieder zugegriffen werden soll und das kostet erst recht Zeit.

Zu dem fällt deutlich auf, daß Linux absolut nicht für aktuelle CPUs ausgelegt ist, wenigstens nicht für die von Intel.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Feb 2007)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Linux dagegen swapt erstmal garnicht. Warum Linux o.g. trotzdem nicht schneller erledigen kann als Windows konnte mir noch niemand erklären. Erst dann wenn es schon viel zu spät ist und der RAM aus den Nähten reißt, werden total planlos irgendwelche Seiten geswapt, auf die im Anschluss gleich wieder zugegriffen werden soll und das kostet erst recht Zeit.



Windows hält seine Swap-Datei auf einer gewissen Mindestgröße, die aber zunächst keine Aussage darüber macht, wieviel RAM tatsächlich ausgelagert wird. Windows möchte sich lediglich ersparen beim Auslagern erstmal Zeit für das bloße Anlegen/Erweitern der Datei zu verblasen. Ich kann unter Windows die Datei ja auch fest auf z.B. 1 GB Größe einstellen. Das sagt aber nichts über den Füllstand der Datei aus, ich unterbinde lediglich eine zusätzliche Zerfaserung der Datei (Fragmentierung), wie sie zwangsläufig vorkommt. Windows versucht zwar die Swap-Datei ans Ende der Partition zu legen, aber je nach derem Füllstand klappt das eben mehr oder weniger gut.

Ein Unix-System benutzt keine Swap-Datei, sondern eine eigene Partition mit eigenem Dateisystem. Das ist von der technischen Umsetzung her schon ein ganz anderes Konzept und daher ist der Vergleich zwischen der Größe einer Windows-Auslagerungsdatei mit dem Füllstand einer Swap-Partition wie der berühmte Vergleich von Äpfel und Birnen.



			
				bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu dem fällt deutlich auf, daß Linux absolut nicht für aktuelle CPUs ausgelegt ist, wenigstens nicht für die von Intel.



Es steht dir frei deinen Kernel selbst zu backen, mit den Kompilieroptionen die du wünschst. Ferner steht dir frei neben einer Distribution für i386-Architekturen (welche aber in allen mir bekannten Fällen mittlerweile wenigstens Maschinencode für den ollen P5 benutzt) eine zu benutzen, die auf moderne Prozessoren optimiert ist. Du kannst auch Gentoo benutzen und dir jedes Paket aus den Sourcen speziell für deine Karre kompilieren lassen. Und das geht nicht erst seit gestern, sondern eigentlich schon immer.

Zeig mir dagegen mal wo Windows optimiert ist. Seit wann genau gibts denn ein XP für x64 CPUs und läuft das normale Wald- und Wiesen-XP nicht auch auf jedem Uralt-Pentium, ebenso wie jede Standard-Software?


----------



## byte (28. Feb 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Netbeans benutze ich nicht, aber ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das Eclipse mit 512MB RAM unter Windows nicht benutzbar ist, auf anderen Betriebssystemen jedoch läuft.



Hab einige Jahre unter WinXP mit Eclipse gearbeitet (512MB RAM, Athlon XP 1700+). Lief spitzenmäßig. Erst mit performancefressenden Plugins wurde es unschön.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab einige Jahre unter WinXP mit Eclipse gearbeitet (512MB RAM, Athlon XP 1700+). Lief spitzenmäßig. Erst mit performancefressenden Plugins wurde es unschön.


Bei mir war Eclipse alleine ohne Firefox mäßig benutzbar. Mit Firefox ging schlicht und einfach nichts mehr (und zum programmieren brauche ich nunmal Internet).
Hat dann auch mein Arbeitgeber eingesehen und mir einen netten neuen Rechner spendiert


----------



## byte (28. Feb 2007)

Firefox habe ich in der Zeit auch genutzt, das kanns also nicht sein.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Firefox habe ich in der Zeit auch genutzt, das kanns also nicht sein.


Ich sag ja nur wie's bei mir war  :wink:


----------



## JFreak (28. Feb 2007)

Hmmm, sehe ich das richtig, das der Großteil mit Eclipse arbeitet? Jetzt, wo ich mich einmal so schön an NetBeans gewöhnt habe. Aber mal ehrlich, ich hab jetzt mal Memtest86+ durchlaufen lassen und das fand allein im 5. Test (Moves) über 30 Fehler an diversen Speicheradressen. Ich schick das Teil mal ein und werde mal sehen, ob ich noch etwas RAM einbaue. Problem: der Preis. Ein Speicherriegel mit 512 MB kostet bei Reichelt 34,60 €; die empfohlenen (siehe AlArenals Post [letzter auf der ersten Seite]) 1 GB 83,10 €. Soviel Geld möchte ich nicht unbedingt locker machen. Nützt es vielleicht, noch länger zu warten. Normalerweise sollten die Preise ja fallen, aber fallen sie auch noch weiter?


----------



## Jockel (28. Feb 2007)

Wenn du deine 512MB ersetzt bekommst, sollten doch 35€ (selbst für einen Schüler) für weitere 512MB nicht so das Ding sein, oder? 
Bezüglich Eclipse/Netbeans: Völlig egal was du verwendest. Meine Präferenz liegt ganz klar bei Netbeans, aber das ist nur eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## bronks (28. Feb 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Windows hält seine Swap-Datei auf einer gewissen Mindestgröße, die aber zunächst keine Aussage darüber macht, wieviel RAM tatsächlich ausgelagert wird ...


Ich habe eine SwapDatei mit 2048 MB. Die größe die ich meinte, ist die, welche im TaskManager angezeigt wird. Das dürfte m.E doch der Füllstand sein?



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es steht dir frei deinen Kernel selbst zu backen, mit den Kompilieroptionen die du wünschst ... Du kannst auch Gentoo benutzen und dir jedes Paket aus den Sourcen speziell für deine Karre kompilieren lassen. Und das geht nicht erst seit gestern, sondern eigentlich schon immer.


1998 habe ich meinen letzten Kernel kompiliert. Beim nächsten Motivationsschub versuch ich es nochmal. 



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zeig mir dagegen mal wo Windows optimiert ist ...


Ob optimiert oder nicht, aber wenigstens funktioniert alles out of the box und auf Anhieb ...


----------



## AlArenal (28. Feb 2007)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das gilt für meine Linux-Installationen ebenso. Wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, liegts nicht an der Badehose. Aber es ist natürlich viel bequemer das System als Schuldigen hinzustellen, als einfach mal einzugestehen, dass man nicht die Peilung hat


----------



## JFreak (28. Feb 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du deine 512MB ersetzt bekommst, sollten doch 35€ (selbst für einen Schüler) für weitere 512MB nicht so das Ding sein, oder?



Ich hab mir erst eine neue Festplatte gekauft. Da hab ich nicht so die Lust noch mehr auszugeben. Mal sehen, ob ich einen Sponsor finde 


Zum Netbeans/Eclipse-Problem: Welches von beiden hat höhere Systemanforderungen, wenn ich bei beiden die Benutzung des GUI-Builders hinzuzähle?


----------



## AlArenal (1. Mrz 2007)

Wie soll solch eine Frage beantwortet werden, wo es doch bei Eclipse nicht "den GUI-Builder" gibt, sondern nur ein Sammelsurium verschiedener Plugins?

P.S.:
Spar schonmal auf ne JFormDesigner Lizenz


----------

